# ASPC in europe?



## Ouburgia (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder if there are any ASPC horses in Europe. I love the breed and in time I want to purchase one (in a few years, not now). But I think I have to go shopping in the USA, I can only find one breeder/owner in Germany, and that's it?


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 16, 2010)

There are more people starting to buy and export out to Europe. You should call the Registry office and talk with them. They would let you know of others.


----------



## Farina (Mar 16, 2010)

I have got two ASPC stallions and I have got some adresses of nice breeders with quality horses. If you would like you can contact me.

I wouldn't recommend the CASP e.V. for the reason send me PM.


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 16, 2010)

At the recent sale of the century there were two overseas buyers that bought ASPC horses also. I agree Mufntuf I would contact the registry office for a complete list of the european breeders. I warn you though, unless you are ready to get really hooked "don't buy your first one" they are awesome horses.


----------



## Ouburgia (Mar 16, 2010)

Just for the record:

I'm not looking to buy a horse at this moment!


----------



## Ouburgia (Mar 17, 2010)

Farina: What is the CASP?

JWC: I Also think they are amazing. I'm known to the brittisch shetlands, and to the small type Hackney's. So in an ASPC you get best of both worlds.

At this moment (don't know what will happen in the future of course) I could register the horses at our dutch miniature studbook, as long as they are under 106cm and than I will be able to go to studbook shows, get a studbook license, etc.

I don't understand why there are so few here, maybe couse the are unknown?


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 17, 2010)

What we really like are the ASPC horses that are small enough to be registered AMHR also. It gives you another avenue and increases your ability to enjoy the horse. I am fimilar with your Dutch Stud Book rules and it would be great if we could get something like tat here in the USA. I doubt thta will ever happen, but I think it would go a long way to improve the quality of the stallions used for breeding.

As far as why there are so few in Europe, the answer I have been given is that folks just do not know what they are and having bever seen them cannpt appreciate the huge difference between them and the old style British Shetland.

Good talking with you and if you ever get across the pond, come by and see us.


----------

